# Masters of Horror



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sure we've all been hearing about this all over the web, but as of yet, we haven't had a thread dedicated to it. *Master's of Horror* is a project put together by some of the well, Masters of Horror in this our beloved genre. Among those 13 directors we have John Carpenter, John Landis, Stuart Gordon, Dario Argento, Joe Dante, Tobe Hooper and Don Coscarelli. This is something I'm going to be keeping an eye on. Here's the official site's url loaded with all sorts of goodies. Check it out mates! http://www.mastersofhorror.net/

Only trailers for Coscarelli, Argento and Dante are up for now, but more are sure to come in the weeks ahead. :xbones:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I saw the one by Don Coscarelli. It was ...underwhelming, at best. 
The killer looked alot like he was played by the WWE's Kane. But, it wasn't.:xbones:


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I have become obsessed with the idea of this show. But from what I hear about it, it's just _really_ hard for these directors to make these episodes work. They were sort of promised a chance to make 1-hour films but 10 days is just not very much time for these directors to create masterpieces. Which is what everyone seems to be expecting from this series.

I've seen 6 out of the 26 episodes of both seasons so far. And while I think only 1 of them was amazing (Sick Girl), I still think this series has a lot of potential. It just needs to give the directors more time. And a little more money wouldn't kill 'em. And the chance to break away from the only 2-non Canadian cast members thing.

Anyway, the 1st season is finally being released in a boxset by Anchor Bay. Even though I already bought 5 of those discs, I'm going to try and wait until it falls under $50 and scoop it up.


----------

